# salt spreader wiring



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i bought a swenson v box , a few weeks ago , great deal,

rebuilding it , rewiring it

the wire that i believe they had hooked to charge the battery was a red wire..... coming off the engine (8hp briggs)

there was also a black wire coming off of it , not used

i went to reconnect it tgo the postive batt terminal, and noticed a small spark, which means its drawing power? i took out a test light, and both the black and red wires, when touched to Pos batt power make the tester light up. meaning its drawing power? and could run down the battery, it even heats up the wire making it very warm, which means it some how has a neg charge to it

then after i started the motor, both wires, would make my tester light up?, using pos, & neg batt power ?-- as if this is AC , both wires?

why would a DC Pos charging wire light up a test light , while the other end is hook up to either Pos, or negative?

here is a wiring diagram, can anyone look at theres and tell me what the deal is,

im think ing the charging system is bad, and some how shorting it self out, in a manor that gives it neg charge, until a certain rotaation point in fly wheel , to then give it a Pos charge, - almost acting as if its an AC circut

the modle number for the enigne is 194707

there is a red wire, and a black wire... the black is in a white connector, the red might have been at one time in the same connector, or possibly different one 
http://www.willardssmallengines.com/alternator_chart.html


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

anybody????


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

anybody , half way got any ideas?

im guessung that im best just to power the unit off the truck , if i cant figure this out


----------



## BH37 (Sep 26, 2008)

elite1msmith;589448 said:


> i bought a swenson v box , a few weeks ago , great deal,
> 
> rebuilding it , rewiring it
> 
> ...


----------



## wilburn (Jan 30, 2006)

call swenson. I called henderson on my v-box and they sent me a whole book on mine.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes , they come from under the fly wheel ,... i know these are charging system wires for sure... but cant figure out y a "DC wire" is giving me a signal like an AC?


----------

